

Has the internet made you a  jerk? - Pfiffer

Has using the internet made you more impatient? Do you find yourself less likely to help people? I'm doing a survey, and your opinion would help a lot.
======
TallGuyShort
I've actually found that the Internet, and movements that I've been involved
with via the internet, have given me more opportunities to help people and
voluntarily contribute to society. Taking advantage of these chances made me
realize how much I love teaching and inventing new things.

Thanks to the anonymity of the Internet, I have found myself saying things I
wouldn't dare say in person, but those times are in the minority. Actually,
having had intelligent conversations with people via the internet, I've become
good friends with people whose views I strongly disagree with, and that has
made me a more open-minded, accepting person. At the same time, it made me
feel more comfortable with my own views, and the reasoning behind them.

~~~
Pfiffer
This is exactly what I'm lookng for. I was thinking that people like you would
be the minority, but asking hacker news, I have no idea what to expect.

------
vaksel
Both. More of a jerk(since you can say whatever you want w/o any
repercussions, so you don't really care about hurting feelings), but more
likely to help people(since you have a lot more relevant knowledge to share)

------
brk
Your survey sux. I refuse to participate.

------
russell
The internet had nothing to do with it.

Seriously, I've never considered flame wars to have much entertainment value.
I find that I am more civil online, because there are far fewer nonverbal cues
to turn a cutting remark into a jest.

------
stonemetal
No and No

Though I do think the internet has made me a jerk. I tend to give more
flippant answers than I would in real life. Though I do tend to try and help
people out more.

------
Aron
I am less consistent on the internet.

